

LifeHack: Getting More At Starbucks - robertg
http://creatingcode.com/2010/06/lifehack-getting-more-at-starbucks/

======
Scott_MacGregor
Interesting find, I love coffee too. I suppose someone could view this as
potentially helping the environment by cutting down on a little bit of waste.
Now all you need to do it turn the extra Starbucks rocket fuel into some great
code.

~~~
robertg
right, sounds win-win to me.

------
ttrashh
Redirected me to a malware site on first visit...didn't the second. Your blog
may have been compromised.

~~~
robertg
Yeah, I got an email about that yesterday morning and was just able to
reproduce this. I might have to take the site down temporarily. Sorry about
that.

~~~
robertg
I just found an article talking about the same issue...

[http://www.wptavern.com/forum/general-
wordpress/1774-solutio...](http://www.wptavern.com/forum/general-
wordpress/1774-solution-new-hack-diverts-all-posts-malware-sites.html)

It seems like mediatemple got hit pretty hard with this (which is what I'm
using)

<http://wiki.mediatemple.net/w/WordPress_Redirect_Exploit>

